# need help to identify plants found in creek



## humbletex (Mar 15, 2009)

I found these plants in the creek behind my house and don't really know what they are. They seem to be doing pretty good in my tank so far. Thanks.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pictures 1 and 2 look like Moneywort (_Bacopa monnieri_), except I would not expect teh leaves to be as toothed as yours are. If so, it is a good aquatic plant. The 4th picture is a _Hydrocotyl sp_.

I'm not sure at all on the others. Maybe they will flower for you soon.

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

davemonkey said:


> Pictures 1 and 2 look like Moneywort (_Bacopa monnieri_), except I would not expect teh leaves to be as toothed as yours are.
> 
> -Dave


It can be. I also think that's what it is.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

3 looks like a hygrophilia to me.


----------



## humbletex (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks for the help, everyone.


----------

